# Behold Your God: Rethinking God Biblically



## Ronnielarge (Apr 27, 2017)

Has anyone seen this DVD set and study guide? I ask because on week 2 Snyder talks about root and fruit sins. It made sense to me, but I would like to know if there are any Puritan or Reformers which wrote about this?


----------



## RamistThomist (Apr 27, 2017)

link?


----------



## Ronnielarge (Apr 27, 2017)

http://beholdyourgod.org/


----------



## Ronnielarge (Apr 27, 2017)

I also found this article: http://bcinstitute.com/fruit-sins-and-root-sins/


----------

